# December 2007 Pool Canada Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

18 . . . . . . Snakeyes

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........
hockeydad.......
inept..............
GWN&#8230;........
Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench.........
DragonMan......
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........


----------



## shaggy

congrats.....pm ur addy please kind sir....


----------



## hockeydad

I see that it wasn't me. Congrats.:tu


----------



## GWN

*Re: The Club Stogie Lottery - Canada Style*

Looks like we're shipping west. 
Congrats, Kevin.


----------



## stevefrench

Congrats on the win. :tuPlease PM me your address and I'll get your smokes out ASAP.


----------



## Zira

Congrats !! I'll be sending mine with Shaggy :tu


----------



## a2vr6

Please pm me your address Snakeyes...


----------



## inept

Congrats! Send everyone your address (including me)!


----------



## RHNewfie

Congrats! Send along your address please!


----------



## rick l

I'll need your address also. Congrats on the win, what a grea:blt way to start 2008


----------



## Bear

Looks like someone is starting off the year with a full Humi. 
Congrats:bl

Please PM me your addy.


----------



## Snakeyes

Holy Crap!! I forgot all about this. What a great way to start the new year :tu PM sent to y'all 

:chk:chk cigar chicken dance of joy :chk:chk


----------



## rick l

I feel bad for you Kevin. I made a New Years resolution to send SH*T that I couldn't smoke last year to the first Lucky Bas#@rd this year. Enjoy:ss


----------



## DragonMan

Congratulations Kevin!!! :tu :tu 

Looks like the West has finally won something!! :r :r

:ss


----------



## K Baz

It is about time it went west - congrats!


----------



## stevefrench

K Baz...........
Zira…….......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes..........WINNER
hockeydad.......
inept..............
GWN…........
Bear…….......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench........SENT
DragonMan......
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........

Lottery winnings are on the way!


----------



## hockeydad

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

K Baz...........
Zira…….......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes..........WINNER
hockeydad....... SENT
inept..............
GWN…........
Bear…….......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench........SENT
DragonMan......
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........

The Eagle has landed.
The Bird is on the way.

Your package has been sent.


----------



## DragonMan

K Baz...........
Zira…….......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes..........WINNER
hockeydad....... SENT
inept..............
GWN…........
Bear…….......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench........SENT
DragonMan......SENT
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........



Lottery spoils have been sent!! Tracking # 0100 3960 0033 6898


----------



## Snakeyes

K Baz...........
Zira…….......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes..........WINNER
hockeydad....... SENT
inept..............
GWN…........
Bear…….......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench........RECEIVED :tu
DragonMan......SENT
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........

Many thanks Albert, those are some fine looking smokes 

Group picture at the end :tu


----------



## GWN

Mine's on the way in the morning. Will post after I drop it off.


----------



## shaggy

K Baz...........
Zira…….......0100 9080 0011 4041
shaggy..........0100 9080 0011 4041
Snakeyes..........WINNER
hockeydad....... SENT
inept..............
GWN…........
Bear…….......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench........RECEIVED 
DragonMan......SENT
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........


----------



## GWN

K Baz...........
Zira…….......0100 9080 0011 4041
shaggy..........0100 9080 0011 4041
Snakeyes..........WINNER
hockeydad....... SENT
inept..............
GWN…........ 0097 1870 0023 4812
Bear…….......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench........RECEIVED 
DragonMan......SENT
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........


----------



## rick l

Snakeyes please bear with me,I'll be a little late sending your prize as there is a serious illness in my family. Rick


----------



## shaggy

hope all is gonna be ok rick...prayers with u brother


----------



## a2vr6

K Baz...........
Zira…….......0100 9080 0011 4041
shaggy..........0100 9080 0011 4041
Snakeyes..........WINNER
hockeydad....... SENT
inept..............
GWN…........ 0097 1870 0023 4812
Bear…….......SENT
a2vr6...............SENT!
stevefrench........RECEIVED 
DragonMan......SENT
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........

I've sent mine with Marc's (Bear). 

Hope everything is ok Rick...


----------



## RHNewfie

Mine will be out tomorrow!


----------



## Snakeyes

rick l said:


> Snakeyes please bear with me,I'll be a little late sending your prize as there is a serious illness in my family. Rick


Don't worry about it Rick. If you don't get around to it no worries, this is just for kicks anyway :tu Our thoughts and prayers are with ya


----------



## Snakeyes

K Baz...........
Zira…….......0100 9080 0011 4041
shaggy..........0100 9080 0011 4041
Snakeyes..........WINNER
hockeydad....... RECEIVED :tu
inept.............. RECEIVED :tu
GWN…........ 0097 1870 0023 4812
Bear…….......SENT
a2vr6...............SENT!
stevefrench........RECEIVED :tu
DragonMan......SENT
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........

inept: a Cuban trio!!! I looove the H. Upmann 46's :dr

hockeydad: great looking sticks :tu That is one dark looking Gurkha :dr


----------



## RHNewfie

Sent out today! Will post tracking later.


----------



## RHNewfie

Tracking: 0102282000055311


----------



## Snakeyes

K Baz...........
Zira…….......0100 9080 0011 4041
shaggy..........0100 9080 0011 4041
Snakeyes..........WINNER
hockeydad....... RECEIVED :tu
inept.............. RECEIVED :tu
GWN…........ RECEIVED :tu
Bear…….......SENT
a2vr6...............SENT!
stevefrench........RECEIVED :tu
DragonMan......SENT
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........

Jeff you bad boy, you can't count  Can't wait to try that JdN :tu


----------



## GWN

Snakeyes said:


> K Baz...........
> Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......0100 9080 0011 4041
> shaggy..........0100 9080 0011 4041
> Snakeyes..........WINNER
> hockeydad....... RECEIVED :tu
> inept.............. RECEIVED :tu
> GWN&#8230;........ RECEIVED :tu
> Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......SENT
> a2vr6...............SENT!
> stevefrench........RECEIVED :tu
> DragonMan......SENT
> rick l...............
> winnie..............
> RHNewfie.........
> 
> Jeff you bad boy, you can't count  Can't wait to try that JdN :tu


Least I could do after the hit you put on me in the last trade. Enjoy:ss


----------



## Snakeyes

K Baz...........
Zira…….......RECEIVED :tu
shaggy..........RECEIVED :tu
Snakeyes..........WINNER
hockeydad....... RECEIVED :tu
inept.............. RECEIVED :tu
GWN…........ RECEIVED :tu
Bear…….......SENT
a2vr6...............SENT
stevefrench........RECEIVED :tu
DragonMan......SENT
rick l...............
winnie..............SENT
RHNewfie.........SENT

Some fine looking sticks Shaggy and Zira. Many thanks


----------



## shaggy

bout time it got there......
enjoy brother:tu


----------



## Snakeyes

K Baz...........
Zira…….......RECEIVED :tu
shaggy..........RECEIVED :tu
Snakeyes..........WINNER
hockeydad....... RECEIVED :tu
inept.............. RECEIVED :tu
GWN…........ RECEIVED :tu
Bear…….......SENT
a2vr6...............SENT
stevefrench........RECEIVED :tu
DragonMan......SENT
rick l...............
winnie..............RECEIVED :tu
RHNewfie.........SENT

Winnie: very nice selection of sticks, can't wait to dive into that Coronas Major :dr:dr

Jeff: can't remember what your CS name is but I got yours. Great looking sticks. It's my first Don Pepin :tu


----------



## rick l

kevin, package sent . tracking # 0100 1240 0027 3079


----------



## Snakeyes

K Baz...........
Zira…….......RECEIVED :tu
shaggy..........RECEIVED :tu
Snakeyes..........WINNER
hockeydad....... RECEIVED :tu
inept.............. RECEIVED :tu
GWN…........ RECEIVED :tu
Bear…….......SENT
a2vr6...............SENT
stevefrench........RECEIVED :tu
DragonMan......SENT
rick l...............SENT
winnie..............RECEIVED :tu
RHNewfie.........SENT


----------



## RHNewfie

Snakeyes said:


> K Baz...........
> Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......RECEIVED :tu
> shaggy..........RECEIVED :tu
> Snakeyes..........WINNER
> hockeydad....... RECEIVED :tu
> inept.............. RECEIVED :tu
> GWN&#8230;........ RECEIVED :tu
> Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......SENT
> a2vr6...............SENT
> stevefrench........RECEIVED :tu
> DragonMan......SENT
> rick l...............
> winnie..............RECEIVED :tu
> RHNewfie.........SENT
> 
> Winnie: very nice selection of sticks, can't wait to dive into that Coronas Major :dr:dr
> 
> Jeff: can't remember what your CS name is but I got yours. Great looking sticks. It's my first Don Pepin :tu


Jeff would me me! Enjoy that DPG Black, one of my favorites!


----------



## Snakeyes

RHNewfie said:


> Jeff would me me! Enjoy that DPG Black, one of my favorites!


DOH, I knew that...stupid old timers disease...:hn

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......RECEIVED :tu
shaggy..........RECEIVED :tu
Snakeyes..........WINNER
hockeydad....... RECEIVED :tu
inept.............. RECEIVED :tu
GWN&#8230;........ RECEIVED :tu
Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......SENT
a2vr6...............SENT
stevefrench........RECEIVED :tu
DragonMan......SENT
rick l...............SENT
winnie..............RECEIVED :tu
RHNewfie.........RECEIVED :tu


----------



## winnie

Snakeyes said:


> K Baz...........
> Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......RECEIVED :tu
> shaggy..........RECEIVED :tu
> Snakeyes..........WINNER
> hockeydad....... RECEIVED :tu
> inept.............. RECEIVED :tu
> GWN&#8230;........ RECEIVED :tu
> Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......SENT
> a2vr6...............SENT
> stevefrench........RECEIVED :tu
> DragonMan......SENT
> rick l...............
> winnie..............RECEIVED :tu
> RHNewfie.........SENT
> 
> Winnie: very nice selection of sticks, can't wait to dive into that Coronas Major :dr:dr
> 
> Jeff: can't remember what your CS name is but I got yours. Great looking sticks. It's my first Don Pepin :tu


Smoke in good health my friend!


----------



## Snakeyes

K Baz..........SENT
Zira…….......RECEIVED :tu
shaggy..........RECEIVED :tu
Snakeyes..........WINNER
hockeydad....... RECEIVED :tu
inept.............. RECEIVED :tu
GWN…........ RECEIVED :tu
Bear…….......SENT
a2vr6...............SENT
stevefrench........RECEIVED :tu
DragonMan......SENT
rick l...............SENT
winnie..............RECEIVED :tu
RHNewfie.........RECEIVED :tu


----------



## Snakeyes

K Baz..........SENT
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......RECEIVED :tu
shaggy..........RECEIVED :tu
Snakeyes..........WINNER
hockeydad....... RECEIVED :tu
inept.............. RECEIVED :tu
GWN&#8230;........ RECEIVED :tu
Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......RECEIVED :tu
a2vr6...............RECEIVED :tu
stevefrench........RECEIVED :tu
DragonMan......RECEIVED :tu
rick l...............RECEIVED :tu
winnie..............RECEIVED :tu
RHNewfie.........RECEIVED :tu

Good day to get the mail, 4 packages showin the luv :ss

Thanks much guys, some great looking sticks. When K Baz's shows up I'll post a pic of the lot.


----------



## Old Sailor

Snakeyes said:


> DOH, I knew that...*stupid old timers disease*...:hn
> K Baz...........
> Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......RECEIVED :tu
> shaggy..........RECEIVED :tu
> Snakeyes..........WINNER
> hockeydad....... RECEIVED :tu
> inept.............. RECEIVED :tu
> GWN&#8230;........ RECEIVED :tu
> Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......SENT
> a2vr6...............SENT
> stevefrench........RECEIVED :tu
> DragonMan......SENT
> rick l...............SENT
> winnie..............RECEIVED :tu
> RHNewfie.........RECEIVED :tu


Thats OSD,comeon now get it right. :r:r:r


----------



## DragonMan

Well it's about time they arrived, Xpresspost is going to get an earfull!!! Enjoy Kevin!!!! :tu


----------



## Snakeyes

K-Baz's package arrived yesterday (many thanks my friend :tu) and that wraps up December's Canadian Lottery. I am truly humbled by the generosity of you guys and gals. I literally have no more storage room, which just means I pity the poor B/SOTL that wins January 

Here's the damage. I think this is all of them. With Christmas and being in on a couple trades and passes it was hard to keep everything straight.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1602845&id=851850033


----------



## shaggy

congrats one last time for the west....tonite it comes home to the east


----------



## stevefrench

shaggy said:


> congrats one last time for the west....tonite it comes home to the east


Guess again.


----------

